# Fresh LA LP



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey everybody, here are some pictures of my LA LP finished.army


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks great mike good job


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Mike…

I looks great but a project like this deserves more than one picture.
Get that bad boy outside and post a hole bunch of pic’s. 
This tractor should have its day in the sun for all to see. 
:crazysun: :tractorsm :crazysun:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

YES !! looking sharp , Will look real Good outside . I hope to see more pic`s.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Looking good Mike, can I send you a few to do.    
caseman-d.

here is your picture

<img src =http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74143>


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the kind words. The tractor came out nice, i started the LA and let it run for awhile, it started missing , popping back , didn't sound good.

I forgot to adjust the valves after put the head on the tractor. a couple of valves had over 3/8 clearance!!! 
You can't beat a Case, they will run in all conditions.
I got them adjusted !
The only problem i have is the 6 volt battery will not turn the engine. A 12 volt will start iit fine. Can you buy a heavy 6 volt with enough cranking amps to start this tractor?
All the connections are clean and tight.


I will get some better pictures, i need to buy a better camera!
Thanks again Mike:spinsmile


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Mike , I put a 8 volt batt. in a couple tractors and a old truck.
It wont hurt your starter and it will take a charge also .
next best thing to 12 volt , in my opinnion.. good luck


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

You don't need to change out the starter when converting from 6 volt to 12 volt. When the big switch happen to 12 volts, Delco, Ford, and Mopar remarketed the old 6 volts starters as 12 volt Heavy Duty. The only difference between a 6 volt and 12 volts starter is that the armature on a 12 volt starter has 35 to 55 percent less copper. 

Sure you will have to change out the light, generator or alternator, and coil for this vintage of tractor, but that should be it.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Wingnut , I didn`t know that , now I can quit worrying about the starter on my Red Belly.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mike.
There are some heay duty 6 volt batteries out there on the market. I bought a couple from Mack when I worked for them a few years ago. They worked great on my W-9. Should fit battery tray very well on the LA.

Next question is battery cables. Do you have good 2/0 cables. I used to think it didn't matter but after switching to heavier cables it was like putting in a new starter. Also you may want to pull the starter and clean it up inside. I've found that helps some.

Like stated above you can use a 12 volt battery to start it. You can either find a 12 volt gen or switch it to a alternator and change the bulbs in the head lights. Did you ever find a wiring diagram for the LA?? I have one for the D series which I think should be close. Rember the LA is neg ground. Keep us informed

caseman-d


----------

